# Smart Water - I love this stuff!



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

I have recently discovered Smart Water.  I absolutely can't stand Gatorade so I had no idea that it really worked 

Wile on vacation I had a little "sinking spell" from walking in the heat.  We went into this little grocery store and I decided to try the Smart Water.  Within 30 minutes I felt soooooooooooooooooo much better!  I'm a believer now.  

Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 22, 2008)

Haven't tried it.  I've been drinking Vitamin Water since I gave up the cigs and coffee.  How much is a container?   I get the 20oz VW at Walmart or Target for a buck.  Most stores like Wawa or 7-11 charge $1.39.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 22, 2008)

really?  what's in it ?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 22, 2008)

Love it!

It's often on sale for $1 at Target.  We buy 48 bottles usually.  We do not care that people look at us like we're crazy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> really?  what's in it ?



Vapor distilled water plus electrolytes (calcium chloride, magnesium chloride and potassium bicarbonite).


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it flavored?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 22, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Love it!
> 
> It's often on sale for $1 at Target. We buy 48 bottles usually. We do not care that people look at us like we're crazy.


 
I don't understand why Target doesn't keep some in cases.  One time I bought 30 or so all different colors.  The woman at the checkout (must have been new or trying to impress her manager) says, give me one of each color so I know what needs to be restocked. 

Everyone in my line started rubber-necking for another checkout.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Is it flavored?



No, which is why I LOVE it - it simply tastes like water...no sugar, no flavor!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

As long as it tasted NOTHING like Gatorade I'll try it out. 
You're right KE Gatorade is ick yuck nasty!!!! My kids wont even drink it and they'll drink anything thats colored water!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> No, which is why I LOVE it - it simply tastes like water...no sugar, no flavor!


 

Sounds like a great way to get elecrolytes when you need them without the radioactive colors and flavors of Gatorade.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Gatorade  

But the calories, not so much.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

So is this something you would drink in place of water whether you are dehydrated or not?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> As long as it tasted NOTHING like Gatorade I'll try it out.
> You're right KE Gatorade is ick yuck nasty!!!! My kids wont even drink it and they'll drink anything thats colored water!!!



It is absolutely NOTHING like gatorade - just really good water.



Andy M. said:


> Sounds like a great way to get elecrolytes when you need them without the radioactive colors and flavors of Gatorade.



Yep - and electrolyes are my biggest issue (well, aside from a list of other things)


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Being firmly mired in the mid-20th century, I have a personal issue with paying for water in any form.  I do it because I don't like the water that comes out of my tap and it's convenient to take in the car, etc.  

I wouldn't drink SW all the time because I don't need electrolytes all the time.  I recognize that it makes a lot of sense for those who have elecrolyte issues because of meds or exercise.

Maybe someday I'll catch up with the rest of the world.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> So is this something you would drink in place of water whether you are dehydrated or not?



I wouldn't think so - too much anything (even electrolytes), is never a good thing.    It should be used the same way Gatorade is used.  I could probably drink a bottle every day and be ok because of the fluid pills I take.  I lose a lot of electrolytes that way.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I wouldn't think so - too much anything (even electrolytes), is never a good thing. It should be used the same way Gatorade is used. I could probably drink a bottle every day and be ok because of the fluid pills I take. I lose a lot of electrolytes that way.


 

SO is in the same boat.  I'll suggest SW to her.  She's not keen on all the Gatorade flavors.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotcha! Thanks! Didnt want to go raid the shelves of walmart before knowing for sure!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Gotcha! Thanks! Didnt want to go raid the shelves of walmart before knowing for sure!



And Smart Water is very different than Vitamin Water!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't confuse me!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont drink Vitamin Water, but Im assuming that it IS something you can drink in place of water, which is why its different from Smart Water?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Don't confuse me!



tap water = Dumb Water


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> tap water = Dumb Water


 

That's my speed!


----------



## luvs (Jul 23, 2008)

jake loves that stuff. i haven't drank any yet.


----------



## luvs (Jul 23, 2008)

oops-
didn't post that we both LOVE gatorade. we mix tubs of powdered gatorade & gulp away!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to work at the high county lodge here that is at 10.000 ft for eight years we have a huge lodge below at about 7500" and some of the guests became severely dehydrated because they simply did not drink enough water plus dealing with the high altitude. We carried the bottled Gatorade and Power Aid this stuff is really bad in the liquid form and if you read the label it contains wood resin. Huh? The powdered gatorade does not. Simply, you just need to drink plenty of pure water and do not get to the point you actually feel thirsty. Some got so sick at 10.000 ft I had to send them down to the main lodge as they just could not deal with the altitude and it had not as much to deal with dehydration but the thin air. High altitude is a complicated thing you could be old and not healthy and it doe's not affect you or you you can be a triathlete and it kicks your butt. It takes time to adjust if you plan on living high up. I could get technical but I wont but is is a fascinating subject when you live so high and how it affects some people.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

I will have to try this stuff next time I am out and about, sounds good.
I watch the Gatoraid commercials where they ask "Is it in you?" and you see all the guys sweating out different colors, makes me NOT want to buy it cause it makes me think the coloring and chemicals are so strong they don't break down and you just sweat it all back out LOL.


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 23, 2008)

omg, Mav, i hate the gatorade commercials for the EXACT same reason!  i'm all, "oh, no, guys, that's NOT attractive!"

haven't tried the smartwater, but i'm a huge fan of the vitaminwater.  maybe that's the intermediate between SW and gatorade?  it has a little flavor, but it's not super sticky sweet salty like gatorade, just a little fruit-ness added.  and iirc, 50 calories a bottle, so not a big bomb.  that stuff totally got me through food poisoning a couple weeks ago, when i wasn't interested in ingesting anything at all!

but Andy, i'm right there with you - paying for plain ol' water sounds insane to me.  and guys, those piles of plastic bottles from the empties are decidedly NOT friendly to the environment.


----------



## sattie (Jul 23, 2008)

Vitawater always left a bad after taste in my mouth, so I'm not real gung-ho about that stuff.

I have not tired SW... but since it has electrolytes, I would only use it for my works outs.  

I'm like Andy, I like good tasting water and find it refreshing.  But on hot days like we have been having, I do take an electrolyte drink along with my water.  Gatorade is tolerable, but I may have to give SW a try!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 23, 2008)

As far as tap water goes where I live.  Our water was rated the best in the USA and it is very refresing and is cheap tro drink and no plastic bottles to jam up the landscape


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2008)

Here on the ranch we also have really pure great tasting water and it comes ice cold right out of the tap. When I travel I can't stand most other tap water they have funky tastes. We have the big Swiss made aluminum Sigg bottles to carry water around here. I buy some water when I travel but also take my Brita water pitcher to filter out the bad taste of tap water especially places that have a ton of clorine. When I was in Darian,Ill there was so much clorine in the hotel water my hair got blonder and blonder after my showers I was there two weeks. Thats where I figured out to get the Brita I drink alot of water so I saved a ton of money by not buying bottled water. When I travel with my dog I filter her water as well.


----------



## emilyo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this post. I am going camping this weekend and was dreading the gatorade purchases. I hate the stuff but need the electrolytes for those long hikes, etc. 

Will Smart Water have the same nutrition as gatorade (except for the sugar high?) - i.e. will it keep my hydrated and my electrolytes up?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

emilyo said:


> I'm so glad I found this post. I am going camping this weekend and was dreading the gatorade purchases. I hate the stuff but need the electrolytes for those long hikes, etc.
> 
> Will Smart Water have the same nutrition as gatorade (except for the sugar high?) - i.e. will it keep my hydrated and my electrolytes up?



It will be perfect for what you want it for.  I haven't checked out and compared SW to Gartorade so don't know for sure the nutritional difference, if any.

JP and Dave - it's not to replace just regular tap water.  It's not like buying spring water.  It's to replace electrolytes, which tap water does not have.  It's not the same as filtering water either.    When I am in the sun it affects me terribly due to some medication I take.  Sometimes you just can't avoid the sun.  The SW will keep my electrolytes in balance...as long as I drink it...which in turn keeps me from passing out...which is a good thing 'cause those ER trips are expensive!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't care for most sport drinks either.  I usually end up watering them down to put in my water bottles or camelbak.   On days when I know I'm going to need a lot of fluids I take several Endurolyte capsules (Hammer Nutrition) instead with water.  This way I can drink as much plain water as my body needs and sweat away while keeping my energy level up without any worries.


----------

